# TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS>>>>



## peggy

I have decided to provide a little incentive for all of you who are kind enough to make donations so that Stacey doesn't have to carry the financial burden along with the responsibility of maintain this wonderful forum.

After consulting with Stacey, we are combining efforts and have decided that for each $2.00 donation that you contribute, you will have your name entered in a draw for an original custom 8x10 color portrait. (head study) Can be a pet of your choice.

I do realize some of you have already donated and Stacey has agreed to have those who donated already to be put in for the draw under the same terms.

Please make your donations through the donate button on http://www.endofthelinefarm.com or pm Stacey or freedomstarfarm for her mailing address for checks. (also send stacey an email letting her know your paypal email and your TGS username so she knows who to associated the email with)

The draw will run till July 1, 2011.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Peggy, That is VERY nice of you!! Thanks for this wonderful opportunity!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Very cool idea!!


----------



## liz

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Peggy...that was so sweet and wonderful of you :hug:

Those are beautiful portraits


----------



## peggy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

It is my pleasure. I would be so totally lost if we didn't have each other to turn to on TGS. I spend way too much time on it....lol..... For anyone interested, you can see many more works of my art on my website.


----------



## Randi

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Your work is awesome!! and so is your heart. Thanks for your generous donation! (Hope I win! :greengrin: )


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

That is so nice of you!...and what gorgeous artwork! :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Awesome!! Love the pictures... I may donate more to increase my odds of winning


----------



## Calico Patch Farm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

What great idea! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

beautiful.... very thoughtful of you..... :hug:


----------



## quakingcanopy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

How many times can we enter?


----------



## jduwall

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

your work is just beautiful.  ..I was wondering if I can have you do one of the girls I lost in the fire. something with them all together and happy :grouphug: , I have some pics that I could send to you..I would love to hang that in my new barn....and my bedroom


----------



## peggy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

"quakingcanopy", you can enter as many times as you wish. Each 2.00 donations adds your name to the draw. for example, if you donate 10.00, your name will be entered 5 times, so that is 5 chances to win.

"jduwall", thanks and once again we are all so sorry for your loss. I'd be happy to do a montage of your girls. We could sketch up some ideas and see where it goes.


----------



## jduwall

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Fantastic  do you want to PM me and I will get some photos together...thanks..I love your work...


----------



## peggy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Thanks. I'll pm you.


----------



## peggy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Hi everyone, time is getting close for the raffle draw for the Custom Pet Portrait. Just reminding everyone to get your final donations in. Less than a week to go. Have a great day!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

I'm crossing my fingers!


----------



## Randi

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Will do! Don't forget, pick ME, ME, ME :ROFL:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Gosh the winner will sure be lucky !!! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## peggy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

One more little reminder, tomorrow is the big day. Remember that all donations go to helping keep this great forum up and running. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Ok so I just had to donate again! Not only because I love The Goat Spot but because your artwork is amazing!! Thanks again Peggy for this great opportunity!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT*

Im going to pick the winner either tonight or tomorrow.

Any donations received by 10:00pm today will be entered


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - LAST DAY TO "ENTE*

I donated again! I really want to win a drawing from Peggy. Although, it would be really hard to decide which of my beloved animals.


----------



## citylights

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - LAST DAY TO "ENTE*

hmm, I'm wondering if you got mine -- a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - LAST DAY TO "ENTE*

Yes I did - thank you 

I will be getting a family member to help by picking the name this afternoon hopefully (im at work right now)


----------



## peggy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - LAST DAY TO "ENTE*

This is very exciting for me too, I can hardly wait to see who wins..... Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

The winner of the custom pet portrait is:

:stars: citylights :stars:

We also picked for individuals to receive a $10.00 discount on a custom pet portrait by Peggy and those are the following:

RPC
Trace
Kid'n'kaboodle
quakingcanopy
jduwall

arty:


----------



## peggy

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

Congratulations "citylights"...... you can PM me for the details on how to get your portrait started. Thanks to all who donated funds to help keep this fabulous forum running. Hopefully we can make this an annual event.


----------



## Randi

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

:stars: :applaud:


----------



## liz

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!* :stars: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*



> The winner of the custom pet portrait is:
> 
> :stars: citylights :stars:
> 
> We also picked for individuals to receive a $10.00 discount on a custom pet portrait by Peggy and those are the following:
> 
> RPC
> Trace
> Kid'n'kaboodle
> quakingcanopy
> jduwall


 Congrats everyone............ :hi5: :thumb: :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

:wahoo: Congrats!!!! Thanks to all who donated!!


----------



## RPC

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

Oh wow I won something.....good thing I checked......Thank you so much to Stacey for having this awesome site.......To Peggy for donating her time to do this.........and everyone for chipping in and keeping this site.


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

:leap: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

Congrats citylights! :stars: Can't wait to see the finished portrait!!


----------



## citylights

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

Oh! Oh! Oh! I am so excited!!!!!!!~ :leap: :leap: :leap:

Thank you!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

:leap: :leap: yeah!!!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

Congrats!!


----------



## Devin

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

I checked out your web site, Peggy, and I have to say WOW WOW WOW! You have a truely wonderful gift! I wish I had 1/4th of your talent!!!! I hope we all get to see the finished portrait on this one!


----------



## dobe627

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

wow didn't even know this was going on. Neat idea though.


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: TGS FUNDRAISER - CUSTOM PET PORTRAIT - AND THE WINNER IS*

Wow....don't know how I missed this, but what a great idea!

Congrats "citylights" Denise!!!!! :clap:


----------

